# Capacitor, ¿Porque al aumentar la tensión, aumenta la carga?



## bandido (Abr 6, 2010)

hola quisiera preguntar si alguien sabe porque al aumentar la tension en un capacitor aumenta la carga en las placas del mismo (sin variar la capacidad).
le agradezco a algien si me puede contestar saludos y muy bueno el foro.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

Q=CV donde V es el voltaje o la tension entre las placas del condensador 
                   C es la capacidad del condensador
                   q es la carga del condensador
en esta expresion se ve facilmente que para C constante si aumenta V tambien lo hace Q


la explicacion  mas sencilla (no la mejor eh) es que las placas de los condensadores se van llenando de cargas positivas y negativas hasta igualar el potencial de la fuente


----------



## bandido (Abr 6, 2010)

esta bien lo que escribiste pero me gustaria saber internamente que pasa en las placas del capacitor.
¿porque? aumenta la carga cuando aumenta la tensión,por que los libros te explican las formulas y no que es lo que pasa realmente.
nuevamente agradezco respuestas.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 6, 2010)

internamente cada átomo de la placa metálica positiva del capacitor tiene menos electrones por lo que su carga es mas positiva en términos de voltaje mientras más electrones falten en la los átomos de esa placa... obviamente que si aumentamos la capacidad, estamos aumentando la cantidad de átomos disponibles de la placa, por lo tanto podemos extraerle más electrones...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 6, 2010)

el asunto es como un globo :
cuanta mas presion mas aire entra.
la presion es lo que soplas = la tension.

el C. no se infla como un globo.

cuanta mas presion mas electrones se amontonan de un lado , .

que son los uF ?????
es una unidad, cuando el loco que estudio este tema metio la nariz , los brazos , las piernas y todo en dicho tema vio que existiaa una variable que definia constructivamente al capacitor y la llamo :
capacidad 
y la unidad en faradios.
tiene que ver con la caracteristica FISICA de el capacitor .

si o si tenes que meterte en la teoria y las matematicas y lo comprenderas.

pero la parte intuitiva es la que explique arriba.

si vos tenes un globo chico tendra una capacidad, caracteristica fisica , ponele una bombita de agua.
soplas con una fuerza determinada y veras que rapido lo cargas, si soplas mas FUERTE hasta que se te pongan lso cachetes rojos veras que entra mas aire, si soplas mas fuerte, hasta que se te escape un pedito veras que entra mas aun.
si te pasas de la raya veras que el globo explota , como un C. que te pasaste de la tension maxima.

AHORA BIEN ,si en vez de la bombucha de agua usamos un globo de los que usasn los payasos (esto es equivalente a un capacitor mas grande ) :
si soplas con la fuerza inicial de el otro veras que entra mas aire , yque tarda mas en que lo infles hasta la misma presion (presion = tension) cantidad de aire = cantidad de cargas.
si lo inflas hasta que se te pongan rojos los cachetes veras que tards mas yque almacena mas aire, esto depende de el tamaño fisico de el C.
y bueno, este grande no lo sigo inflando para evitar que se me reviente una tripita .

asi es la cosa "en sencillo" , si buscas libros de fisica veras lo mismo en complicado.

y si esperas un tiempito que los de el HLC descubran algo quizas tengamos teorias nuevas 

fijate que la capacidad depende de la superficie de las placas y de la distancia entre ellas, ALGO FISICO.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

> y si esperas un tiempito que los de el HLC descubran algo quizas tengamos teorias nuevas


si no se destruye el mundo antes jajajjaja


----------



## bandido (Abr 17, 2010)

muchas gracias por la respuestas me sirvieron mucho y queria agregar dos preguntas.
Si se aumenta el grosor o espesor de las placas: ¿aumenta la carga en la misma y por lo tanto aumenta la carga en el c?.
A mi me parece q es asi ya q cuanto mas espesor hay  mas electrones se pueden sacar de la placa en el caso de que sea positiva.
pero la duda que me surge es porque la superficie es la base x altura de la placa y la formula no incluye al espesor.
y otra pregunta ¿porque aumenta la capacidad de un capacitor cuando se le pone un dielectrico de mayor permitividad o constante dielectrica?.
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 17, 2010)

bandido dijo:


> muchas gracias por la respuestas me sirvieron mucho y queria agregar dos preguntas.
> Si se aumenta el grosor o espesor de las placas: ¿aumenta la carga en la misma y por lo tanto aumenta la carga en el c?.
> A mi me parece q es asi ya q cuanto mas espesor hay  mas electrones se pueden sacar de la placa en el caso de que sea positiva.
> pero la duda que me surge es porque la superficie es la base x altura de la placa y la formula no incluye al espesor.
> ...



1- el espesor de las placas no influye en la capacidad... sólo la superficie enfrentada de las mismas como tu bien dices...
2- la capacidad aumenta porque el dieléctrico de mayor constante se deja atravesar por el campo eléctrico con mayor facilidad...
saludos


----------



## bandido (Abr 17, 2010)

entonces a mas constante dielectrica menos tension soporta el dielectrico


----------



## Arqus (Abr 18, 2010)

La tensión que soporta el dieléctrico es la del condensador, por lo tanto la tensión no depende de la constante dieléctrica, sino de la fuente de alimentación con la que cargas el condensador.

En lo que si influye la constante dieléctrica es en la carga, pues para una misma tensión, al ser la constante dieléctrica mayor, es mayor la capacidad, y por tanto mayor la carga almacenada para esa tensión.


----------

